# Making a small pass through hole for pipes in wall



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Cut the drywall out and slip pieces of 2"x4" between the two sides of the wall and attach with screws. Get a piece of cased opening material, case the opening like a window, and trim with regular casing.


----------



## ltkenbo (Sep 11, 2009)

So do I just attach the pieces of 2x4 to the drywall or should I anchor them to nearby studs?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It's basically just a "hole in the wall" that you're making "cosmetically correct", not structural. If you want to make the hole larger (16" x 6"), then cut out between two studs and fasten the horizontal framing to the studs for support (screw/toe-nail). Really not necessary though. I did a similar thing to run stereo/ cable/surround wiring behind a built-in bookcase at my house in a closet. No real need to attach to the studs....


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Make sure you are careful cutting so you don't hit any wires. The easiest thing is to make the hole and then measure the distance from the outside surface of the drywall through the wall to the other outside surface. Say it is 5 1/2". Make a 4 sided box out of 1x material that is 5 5/8" wide or deep.

Slide it into the hole and apply casing to both sides, like at a door way to the jamb. It will be clean and easy. A little caulking at the edges and it will sit tight. If you apply your casing on one side and caulk the back of it when you slide it into the hole the caulk will hold it in place. Next day you can apply the casing to the other side.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Cut the drywall out on one side with a utility knife and you won't have to worry about hitting wires (or pipes). I should have mentioned that. Don't go at it with a sawzall. Thanks for the reminder kg.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

You can also use an oscillating cutter like the Fein MultiMaster or snap off a Saws-all blade to make it shorter so it barely clears the drywall.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Not sure what sort of pipes are required for a saltwater aquarium but just as a thought I have installed pre-fab washing machine insets in the wall. Nice and clean, like you say..there are two knockouts for hot and cold and a center knockout for drainage which you could use for wiring...basically giving you a finished look.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

In the plumbing dept of your store you'll find access panels in a number of sizes. 

Buy 2 of them and fit one each on either side of hole you'll cut. Will give you a finished look with no other work than cutting the wall and gluing or caulking to wall. 

If you ever move the setup, just snap the supplied doors into place.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't how this went, but I hope dw dust was kept at a bare minimum for the sake of the fish and equipment.


----------



## ltkenbo (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I haven't done it yet because I haven't finished drilling my tank and such for pipes. The tank will be using PVC piping. What bjbatlanta and kgphoto are saying to do sounds like the easiest and best method. I not only want something that looks good, but leaves no open spaces between the walls so I would not have to worry about moisture in the walls.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If I was doing this for my SW tank I'd drill a hole just slightly larger then the pipe
Then slide the pipe thru & caulk it in place
You don't want SW & salt creep in your walls


----------

